# Intense M3 in Nachtleuchtlackierung



## MaxVal (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, wollte euch hier einfach mal mein selbst gestaltetes M3 zeigen. Ich habe das Bike zusätzlich mit zwei verschiedenen Nachtleuchtlacken versehen, welche das Bike in der Dämmerung und in der Nacht total genial leuchten lassen.
Viel Spaß beim durchschauen. Weitere meiner lackierten Bikes habe ich unter www.maxval.de eingestellt.
Martin


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (3. Februar 2009)

Ich find es witzig !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (4. Februar 2009)

Ich bin von der künstlerischen Fähigkeit beeindruckt! Hut ab!


----------



## DenK (4. Februar 2009)

Den Leuchtlack finde ich echt orginell, hat was. 

Aber sag mal, wie lange hast du für das Intense mit der Schlange drauf gebraucht?
Das ist mal richtig gute Arbeit, versprüht richtig Urwaldflair das Ding. 

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## pisskopp (4. Februar 2009)

ist das umweltfreundlich ?


----------



## haha (4. Februar 2009)

aha, von dir war das leuchtsocom auf ebay.. tolle arbeit, mit taugts


----------



## onur (13. Dezember 2009)

was für farb wall hast du denn noch da
gruss onur


----------

